# Powerbook Vertical Lines Screen Problem



## audioblackout (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey,

Well it's my first post here and unfortunately it's a problem with my 15 inch Powerbook 

I came down to start work this morning and was greeted by this:

http://www.blackoutaudio.co.uk/pics/G4Screen.jpg 

As you can see, it was a bit scary. So I rebooted in a panic and luckily it booted back onto the desktop. But then I noticed faint white vertical lines alll over the screen - rather like venetian blinds (the white is a few pixels wide and then a chunk of dark and so on). 

A search of the internet led me to update to 10.4.8, zap my PRAM, fiddle with the display settings and change resolutions. Hmm no joy. 

Then the coloured lines happened again on a start up. I rebooted and they went, but still the faint white lines. 

Has anyone got a clue what's going on here? And why's it suddenly started happening? I had 10.4.7 installed for a good few months with no issues at all and seeing as though the 10.4.8 update hasn't solved anything it can't be that. I haven't dropped the laptop or anything. I really am worried here, as I do all my work on the Powerbook. 

Any help massively appreciated...


----------



## bobw (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have an external monitor you can connect and see if the lines appear on it?

Also, always more help when you give the exact model of your machine.


----------



## audioblackout (Oct 4, 2006)

many thanks for your reply!

i've just done this and the lines aren't there!

this obviously means it's not a software problem??? 

but what hardware components would this mean it could be?

if i can narrow this down, perhaps i can have a go at repairing this myself...

G4 15inch Powerbook Titanium Power PC 1GHz


----------



## bobw (Oct 4, 2006)

It could be a bad video cable. Open it up and look at the cable. They've been known to go bad.


----------



## audioblackout (Oct 4, 2006)

ok will do thank you!


----------



## I <3 Macs (Oct 18, 2006)

so there is this white or yellow vertical line across my 17'' powerbook g4 and i am sooo worried. it's about 1 pixel wide and i dont know what might have happened. im going to go down to the apple store tomorrow so they can take a look at it and see whats up with it. i hope they can fix it or maybe i can fix it myself. i would check the video cable but i dont want to take a chance opening up the laptop.


----------

